# Being an electrician in AUS



## ConnorH (5 mo ago)

Hi all!
Me and my partner are planning on moving back to Australia by May 2023 as I’ve just had my spouse visa accepted. 

I’m currently studying as an electrical apprenticeship and am completing my final stages of my portfolio and final exam to become a qualified electrician. 

My question is how do I go about becoming an Australian electrician once I complete my course and I make the move out there?

I’ve will have 4 years experience in the trade an NVQ level 3 and will plan to move to Perth WA.

If anyone can explain would be much appreciated


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

ConnorH said:


> Hi all!
> Me and my partner are planning on moving back to Australia by May 2023 as I’ve just had my spouse visa accepted.
> 
> I’m currently studying as an electrical apprenticeship and am completing my final stages of my portfolio and final exam to become a qualified electrician.
> ...


I have read that you can apply for your Australian Recognised Trade Certificates (ARTC) whilst in the UK, using distance learning, which will save time once you arrive in Australia.

Have a look at:



https://www.tradesrecognitionaustralia.gov.au/



And






Licensing of electrical workers and electrical contractors


The risks associated with an unsafe installation are high, so the work must be restricted to competent (licensed) workers. To emphasise the nature of the hazard, these installations can appear to operate well yet be unsafe.




www.commerce.wa.gov.au


----------



## ConnorH (5 mo ago)

is there a method which you can do onshore once there in Australia to save Being in UK any longer. If so where would I get this done how much would it cost? How long would it take to complete?



JandE said:


> I have read that you can apply for your Australian Recognised Trade Certificates (ARTC) whilst in the UK, using distance learning, which will save time once you arrive in Australia.
> 
> Have a look at:
> 
> ...


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

ConnorH said:


> is there a method which you can do onshore once there in Australia to save Being in UK any longer. If so where would I get this done how much would it cost? How long would it take to complete?


Yes.

Look at https://migration.wa.gov.au/services/skills-recognition-pathways/electrician 
And 
https://migration.wa.gov.au/services/skills-recognition-pathways/trades 

Those pages might show costs, or at least links to where you can find more.


----------



## pammiemelen (3 mo ago)

You can apply online for a license so that you can start working right away when you arrive in Australia. You will need to provide the necessary documents, including your educational qualifications. Without a license, you cannot start work, not only because it is illegal to do so and because many people will not want to deal with an unlicensed professional. License is as important as your plumber's insurance. Plumbers with a license can provide a warranty, but plumbers without a license can make a mistake on a job and then refuse to fix it. I've dealt with this before, unfortunately.


----------

